# Old St John's Boughton



## night crawler (Feb 26, 2011)

I came across this place whilst looking at a map for where I could visit while my wife was Dog training at Moulton College. I drove past the entrance on the way to Boughton and only noticed it on the way back.
The Church dates back to around 1201 and stands near Boughton Green a triangular area of land where the village used to be till it was deserted in the late 15th century. The church fell into disuse in the early 16th century, The church is also built on a spring and the churchyard is still in use. The Photo's were taken in June so the nettles were starting to take the place over.






Entrance which is easy to miss.





Notice at the gate





Old St Johns





This was the chancel end of the church.





Considering how long the place has been open to the elements this alcove is in good condition.





One of the widows.





The Tower end of the church looking out one of the remaining windows.





Nettles hideing the graves.





Trees as well





This is St Johns Sppring if I'm right, I only noticed it when I heard water running and looked ito what I thought was a tomb. It would be nice to see it with no nettles hideing it.
The place is worth a visit if your nearby though I think in the summer it will be well overgrown.
http://www.megalithic.co.uk/article.php?sid=15226


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice one. I wonder how old the earliest stones might date back to?


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 26, 2011)

its such a shame that considering it is a burial ground no one is bothering tending to it and keeping it tidy..
lovely place and lovely pics


----------



## tommo (Feb 26, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Nice one. I wonder how old the earliest stones might date back to?




we do that when we have been to places like this, its great to find the earliest one


----------



## night crawler (Feb 26, 2011)

They think there was a church there in Norman times but I did notice this set of stones under a window in what would have been a chaple.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous place. Love that it's all overgrown like that. Fab pics, NC.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one mate! Used to live near there and didn't know it was there.......


----------

